# Looking for friends near San Pedro



## ChrisandJulie (Jun 25, 2016)

H all,

My wife and I have been living here for around 18 months now and we are looking to meet new people. I´am English and my wife is Canadian, aged 28 and 36.

We live in San Pedro.

Let us know if you would like to meet up!


----------



## wsteele1983 (May 6, 2016)

Hey moving very close to San Pedro in about 4 weeks time, end of July. 

Im 32, my wife is 29, both English and also looking to meet some new people too.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

The "Sur in English" newspaper has a clubs section at the back from memory 

Davexf


----------

